# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Thú vui tao nhã của người quân tử

## Khoa C3

Như thường lệ, cuối năm bao giờ em cũng rảnh rỗi thành ra buồn buồn phải nghĩ ra cái gì đó để tiêu khiển. Ừ thì dựng 1 cái máy to to khỏe khỏe cho nó máu. Khi dựng máy này nhiều người đã hỏi sao không đi mua xác máy Nhật về mà làm vừa chính xác, chắc chắn lại đỡ mất công  em chỉ trả lời rằng không thích, họ đâu có biết rằng chế cháo là thú vui tao nhã của em(chắc nghĩ mình dở hơi quá).
Trong quá trình làm có chụp nhiều ảnh nhưng buồn thay đời không bao giờ bằng phẳng, cái máy ảnh không cánh mà bay.
Thôi không dài dòng nữa, chiều thứ 7 nghỉ sớm tranh thủ chụp mấy cái ảnh để anh em ngắm rồi chém gió chơi chơi cũng coi như là 1 thú vui tao nhã, hehe.


Thiết kế sơ sơ là như vậy, hành trình X 290, Y 600, Z 250


Cái Z dùng ray con lăn 25 phải khoan nhiều lỗ quá, taro cũng khổ




Mặt bik làm bằng sắt tấm 28mm, phay rồi mài mà trình độ mài của em đang tập tành thôi nên nó xấu quá.



Khung thì làm bằng sắt tấm 20mm phay phẳng những bề mặt lắp ghép




Hiện tại vẫn đang là bắt ốc thôi, chưa quyết định hàn hay đổ đặc epoxy nữa.



Lý thuyết và thực tế xa nhau vời vợi hiz.



Quên chưa lắp vitme cho Y đã rửa tay chụp hình rồi. Y dùng ray 20 2 rãnh bi dài 500




X là đồ ăn sẵn, của ai thì ai cũng biết hehe

Động lực cho cẩ 3 trục là step 2 pha vexta size 86 moment 6Nm


Toàn cảnh xem ra cũng được được rồi đây



Làm phát cuối mờ cho nó ảo

Công việc mới tới đó, thú vui tao nhã vẫn kéo dài dài. Chưa có quyết định dùng pín gì cho em nó, bối rối quá  :Wink: .

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Boyred2000, CNC PRO, culitruong, duonghoang, im_atntc, kametoco, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

---------nhìn thì biết những gì của tui rồi hehehe, hàng của nam cnc này lưu truyền qua nhiều anh em quá xá.
Spindle thì dùng lại trái dưa hấu đi, nếu tính về đặc tính kĩ thuật thì trái dưa hấu là vô địch của vô địch ở thời điểm này , con của anh phuongmd cũng chỉ nằm trong top5 mà thôi , trên đó tui cũng có vài con hehehe , mà hình như spindle lưu truyền ra ngoài chỉ từ tui mà ra.

   Cố lên chú em, con này là hàng Diy hơi bị dữ.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## kametoco

nhìn thèm quá a ui^^ muốn mua 1 món đồ ăn sẵn nào đó của a Namcnc mà chưa có cơ hội ráp 1 con ăn đc sắt

----------


## Khoa C3

Con này ăn sắt theo tiêu chuẩn cứng thì có thể, còn chĩnh xác có lẽ chưa được vì mới vit me Z có đáp bờ nút còn X y vẫn làng hàng độc thân.

----------


## Nam CNC

muốn double nut à ? phi 25 thì tìm được cho chú cây hành trình 300 , chứ cây 600 ... uh để rãnh chạy qua chỗ mới quen xem có không nha, nhưng báo trước cây nào cây đó tối thiểu phi 25 có dám chơi không ? giá cả thì 90-100K /1kg hehehe.

@kametoko , chẳng biết chú cần món gì ăn sẵn, mình quyết định dừng việc chế cháo mua bán nên bây giờ cần món gì thì mình bán luôn món đó giá rẻ rề chơi.... dành cho anh em cũ đã từng mua hàng thôi nha.

----------


## Khoa C3

To là tốt mà anh, mừng chứ sao lại sợ  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

> muốn double nut à ? phi 25 thì tìm được cho chú cây hành trình 300 , chứ cây 600 ... uh để rãnh chạy qua chỗ mới quen xem có không nha, nhưng báo trước cây nào cây đó tối thiểu phi 25 có dám chơi không ? giá cả thì 90-100K /1kg hehehe.
> 
> @kametoko , chẳng biết chú cần món gì ăn sẵn, mình quyết định dừng việc chế cháo mua bán nên bây giờ cần món gì thì mình bán luôn món đó giá rẻ rề chơi.... dành cho anh em cũ đã từng mua hàng thôi nha.


ok, vậy mai qua lấy 17 chơi. keke

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạ bộ 17 đó em không chơi với anh Vip đâu.... anh khôn quá hen, bộ đó em để dành làm của để dành , kỉ niệm ngày tháng săn hàng hehehe.

----------


## duonghoang

Ở đâu có hàng khủng là ở đó có anh Nam là sao ta  :Smile: )
  Bác Khoa làm cái máy này xong chắc là chuột cũng cuồn cuộn rồi ấy nhỉ  :Smile: , mà trục Y vit me bác làm có 1 bên thôi hả bác?

----------


## Khoa C3

Y làm 1 bên là em bắt trước kiểu máy phay cơ. Mà chuột cuồn cuộn là sao bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác người miền bắc không hiểu, cơ bắp cuồn cuộn do khiêng đồ nặng đó, bên đây tụi em gọi là chuột cuồn cuộn không à.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Khoa C3

èo ơi, bê sao được nó chứ, bác để ý cái ảnh gần cuối đi, em để máy ngay bên dưới cái dàn nâng lắp giáp gì thì cho nó kéo lên thôi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Buồn buồn chụp máy tấm hình ngắm chơi

----------


## writewin

cả cái máy kết dc cái spin vàng vàng của khoa ko, he he xưởng khoa rộng quá, ước j xường mình dc 1 góc như vậy, ha ha

----------


## Khoa C3

Xưởng nhìn vậy chứ chật lắm à, có 2000m2 thôi hix.

----------


## occutit

vãi con gà mái. Xưởng 2000m2 bảo chật. Thế xưởng em bằng 1/20 ( 100m2 ) chắc là ...... cái toilet trong xưởng của bác thôi  :Smile: )

----------


## Khoa C3

toliet đất nhà thì có giá hơn xưởng rộng đi thuê đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

thời buổi này làm ăn khó quá nên ko dám đi thuê, hehe,  nhìn cái xưởng mà ham ghê,dc như vậy tha hồ phá, ko chui rúc chật chội

----------


## Nam CNC

xưởng của ông nào vậy cha ? em nhớ chổ làm việc của bác chỉ là cái sân sau nào đó thôi mà !
------ bữa kia có đi xem mấy cái visme bi phi 25 double nut cho chú , thấy có đủ ngon lắm, giá 80-90K/1kg thôi , còn ray thì tầm 150K là hết mức nhưng ray to chà bá ngăn ngắn thấy ghét. Có thấy luôn cái đầu cắt 2nd quay tới 16000 rpm chạy dây đai luôn, đầu côn cỡ BT30 thì phải nhưng không biết chắc chắn chuẩn gì ... có cái đầu cắt cực ngon BT40 thì phải chạy dây đai , nhưng hơn 35kg nhé, giá 3.5tr hehehe,,,, toàn hàng cơ khí không, mà em hết nhu cầu rồi, kể ra cho chú thèm chơi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Xưởng mới thuê cách đây hơn tháng thôi cụ ợ. ngày trước chui rúc dưới cái mái tôn dột nước hehe.
Cái vụ vitme với đầu cắt chắc để qua tết cho nành anh ơi, giờ thay thì lại dở dang hihi.

----------


## occutit

Má ơi, định xuống sg trước tết nhưng mà giờ thì lại khá bận rồi ko đi được. Vẫn đang tìm 1 cặp ray 1m3  :Frown: ( hông thì làm size 90cm hơi thiếu 1 tí nếu cần lại phải làm máy khác  :Frown: (

----------


## Nam CNC

Em nói trước không có mua gì giúp các bác đâu nhé. Nhưng mà tình hình thì trước tết mấy món này nó ế lắm , qua tết thì mới đắt trở lại , mà các bác biết khi ế mà tết sắp đến thì muốn mua giá ok thì mới mua được... ai cũng cần tiền mà.

          Mà bác Khoa có dự định gì mà chơi cái xưởng hoành tráng thế ??? cái món cnc và cơ khí này khó nhai lắm à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Khó nhai lắm là như nào, em phải lao vào cho biết thôi. Mà trước giờ em toàn lao vào chỗ khó nhai  :EEK!:

----------

